# Array in Dreiecksmatrix ausgeben



## TaoBeats (11. Jan 2009)

Hallo. ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich soll ein Programm schreiben, dass ein mehrdimensionales Array auf Symmetrie prüft und danach in einer Dreiecks-Matrix ausgibt.

Soll so aussehen:

Array:

1 2 3
2 4 5
3 5 6

Wenn symmetrisch dann soll folgenes ausgegeben werden:

1
2 4
3 5 6

Die Symmetrie habe ich schon überprüft, aber scheitere noch an der Ausgabe.
Hier mal der Quelltext:


```
public class Symmetrisch{		

	public static void main (String[] args){
		
		
		// Variablen deklarieren, Quadratisches Array erstellen
		int[][] a = { 	{1, 2, 3}, 
					{2, 4, 5},
					{3, 5, 6}	}; 
		boolean symmetrie = true;
			
				
		// Matrix ausgeben
		System.out.println("Matrix:");
		for (int i=0; i<a.length; i++)
		{
			for (int j=0; j<a.length; j++)
			{
				System.out.print(a[i][j] + "\t");
			}
			System.out.println();
		} 
		

		// Matrix auf Symmetrie pruefen
		for (int i=0; i<a.length; i++)
		{
			if ( symmetrie == true )
			{
				for (int j=0; j<a.length; j++)
				{
					if ( a[i][j] == a[j][i] )
					{
						symmetrie = true;
					}
					else
					{
						symmetrie = false;
						break;
					}
				}
			}
		} 

		System.out.println("Symmetrie vorhanden: " + symmetrie);

	}
}
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Jan 2009)

mach die komische if(symmetrie == true) konstruktion erstmal weg... Und außerdem: wie man zeugs ausgibt und über arrays iteriert weißt du nun, wo ist das Problem? Iteriere über alle zeilen des arrays, und gib jeweils für jede Spalte in [0,zeilenindex] die zahl aus.


----------



## TaoBeats (11. Jan 2009)

Danke bin jetzt doch selbst auf eine Lösung gekommen...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Jan 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie man zeugs ausgibt und über arrays iteriert weißt du nun


wusste ich's doch  :toll:


----------

